# Wheel torque specs for B5.5 Passat GLX



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

Anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Wheel torque specs for B5.5 Passat GLX (Hawkmoon)*

I would try 85 - 90 lbs.
Leo
[email protected]
800-489-5353 x211
https://www.edgeracing.com


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Wheel torque specs for B5.5 Passat GLX (Hawkmoon)*

89 lb ft
Alex


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Wheel torque specs for B5.5 Passat GLX (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

thx


----------

